# could dark knight really exist...and for how long



## Live True (Jul 15, 2008)

interesting article...interviews an associate professor of kinesiology and neuroscience and martial artist, Paul Zehr:

http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=dark-knight-shift-why-bat


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 15, 2008)

Wonderful arcticle.
Thanks for sharing that find!

AoG


----------



## Jenna (Jul 15, 2008)

Live True said:


> interesting article...interviews an associate professor of kinesiology and neuroscience and martial artist, Paul Zehr:
> 
> http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=dark-knight-shift-why-bat


Hey there   Yep that is a cool find.. Wish I could get a hold of THAT training programme!!! 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Live True (Jul 15, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Wish I could get a hold of THAT training programme!!!


 
Hey Jenna!  I think his upcoming book will be an interesting read.  He says he doens't have a training program in it....but.....sounds like he does make a lot of suggestions...hmmmmm


:ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2008)

Good article, great find. 
One thing though... The recent movie Batmans have killed. In the article it alluded to not using lethal force. But in the movies and I've seen some comic/graphic novels where he does. For example in Batman Returns there's a scene where he takes a bomb off of one thug and then plants it on another thug, throws him down a hole and seconds later it goes off. It's doubtful if the thug lived through that, because that's akin to jumping on a live grenade. 

Also mentioning that the DK might be brooding all the time because of repeated blows to the skull which may (or may not) be concussions and which leads to depression. 
I think that it's because he is realistic and knows that whatever he's doing, fighting crime and locking away criminals and saving people's lives isn't really making a dent or a difference on the whole. Sure saving individual lives is great and makes a difference there but often times numerous people have died when a bad guy makes his appearance and DK has to find him and stop him before he kills again. Perhaps he's brooding on the fact that there were/are lives that he couldn't/can't save. 

Either way he's a great character and an admirable superhero.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 15, 2008)

Live True said:


> Hey Jenna!  I think his upcoming book will be an interesting read.  He says he doens't have a training program in it....but.....sounds like he does make a lot of suggestions...hmmmmm
> 
> 
> :ultracool


Seriously.. I would give that a go!  

.. well, long as it does not necessitate the employment of a butler to repair one's costume in the event of punctures or tears 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2008)

Could someone, given the money and other resources along with the drive and will, and reasonable endowment of natural talent, acquire the skills and equipment of the Batman?  Sure.  But his career would be very shortlived.  First, he'd probably be crippled by the end of the first year, just through the day to day injuries piling up.  Or his actions would be sporadic; he'd have a fight, then end up needing a few weeks to recover.  A bad swing, and a dislocated shoulder lays him up.  Land on a banana peel, and pop goes the ACL...  Look how many athletes are injured just through routine games and practices...  

Then there's the whole legal issue...  Most of his "arrests" would be released immediately -- AS VICTIMS of false arrest or assault...  Vigilantism is a tempting thing -- doesn't tend to work well in reality!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 15, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Then there's the whole legal issue...  Most of his "arrests" would be released immediately -- AS VICTIMS of false arrest or assault...  Vigilantism is a tempting thing -- doesn't tend to work well in reality!


Hey there jks9199  What you said is true.. or is it?  See, I been cleaning up the streets round my way for years from rooftop to rooftop and no one ever suspected a thing  

Ah, just jokin my friend   You are right and have made very valid points..
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Then there's the whole legal issue... Most of his "arrests" would be released immediately -- AS VICTIMS of false arrest or assault... Vigilantism is a tempting thing -- doesn't tend to work well in reality!


 
This would be the real problem.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2008)

That and our imagined "batman" eventually blundering into a sting.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2008)

Of course in the imagined world of Gotham and our illustrious hero the police are wholly cooperative of our Dark Knight and willingly take his "prisoners" for the greater good. 
Funny thing, it would be difficult to call what he does vigilantism anymore because of that since the police accept whatever criminal he turns in as suspects in this or that crime. He has already avenged his parent's murder hasn't he? Seen that Jack Napier aka Joker been jailed and institutionalized (of course the Joker always manages to escape now and again... just to keep things interesting), thus justice (?) has been served?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2008)

Well in the DC Comics earth Commissioner Gordon *HAS* Deputized the Batman, thus all his busts are legal.

in REAL earth the Batman and Gordon would be on adversarial terms at best, I'm thinkin'.


----------



## zDom (Jul 16, 2008)

Heh. Turns out I'm working on a script that addresses some of these issues 

I don't want to say much more until I have a least a rough draft and copyright.

We plan on trying to produce this film locally in the near future.

(Shamless plug: check out 



 to see what we were capable of doing in 48 hours. Any of you who are located near enough to the Missouri Bootheel who would like come for some weekends and be part of the project, let me know  )


----------



## thardey (Jul 16, 2008)

What if Batman was more of a bounty-hunter? How would that work? Of course, he wouldn't _need_ the bounty, and would probably turn down the reward. Bounty hunters are still useful to police now, or are they?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2008)

thardey said:


> What if Batman was more of a bounty-hunter? How would that work? Of course, he wouldn't _need_ the bounty, and would probably turn down the reward. Bounty hunters are still useful to police now, or are they?


Either that or he can be a window washer... :uhyeah:


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 16, 2008)

thardey said:


> What if Batman was more of a bounty-hunter? How would that work? Of course, he wouldn't _need_ the bounty, and would probably turn down the reward. Bounty hunters are still useful to police now, or are they?


Bounty hunters are generally a pain in the *** for cops.  They show up, claim to have paper, but can't prove it, and want someone taken into custody.  Or they show up, and proceed to create a FUBAR like nobody's business over some guy who skipped on a bad check bail...  There aren't that many "bounties" on people who haven't skipped out on a bonded court appearance.

Bail enforcement agents, when they're professional, do serve a valid purpose.  But too many model themselves after Dog... who couldn't work in a lot of states.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Bounty hunters are generally a pain in the *** for cops.  They show up, claim to have paper, but can't prove it, and want someone taken into custody.  Or they show up, and proceed to create a FUBAR like nobody's business over some guy who skipped on a bad check bail...  There aren't that many "bounties" on people who haven't skipped out on a bonded court appearance.
> 
> Bail enforcement agents, when they're professional, do serve a valid purpose.  But too many model themselves after Dog... who couldn't work in a lot of states.


If I knew Dawg was after me I'd relax... but if it was Domino... I'd be shaking. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421054/


----------



## shinbushi (Jul 16, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> ..  Vigilantism is a tempting thing -- doesn't tend to work well in reality!


Unless you do it Punisher style.


----------

